# Jenter queen rearing instructions



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

posted February 06, 2005 06:03 PM 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A search on Jenter and Nicot:

http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=000234#000013
http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=000225#000001
http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=000213#000004
http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=000161#000008
http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=000076#000000


----------



## Ozzy1 (Nov 14, 2004)

If you leave the queen in very long she may lay multiple eggs in each cell. I would only let her stay for a few hours. That should give you enough eggs to start with. You can immediately put them into the cell builder. Make sure your cell builder is really boiling over with bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's mine:
http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=000161#000008

Or the longer version here:
http://www.beesource.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=000234#000002


----------



## Brunswick Beeworks (Sep 29, 2004)

Thank you all for the help.

I may have transfered the eggs early (after about 36 hours from putting queen in box) but I think they will be okay. Better early than late I guess. 

-Jeff


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you transfered them at 36 hours they will not raise any queens from them. Before they hatch they are just eggs and the bees will just eat them. That's too early and it won't work. They have to have hatched already and have some royal jelly in them. That takes at least 3 1/2 days and sometimes four depending on the weather etc. At 3 days they will still be egg and still be rejected. You HAVE to have larvae. I've tried eggs when there was space on the bar for them and they NEVER made queens out of them.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

I have the Nicot system, and tried it a few times with some success. My experience with eggs was the same as Michael's, though; when I came back to the starter / finisher all I had was nicely polished cell cups.

There may be a way to make it work with eggs, but I wasn't able to make it happen.


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

Brunswick Beeworks,
You can find a calender @
members.aol.com/queen95/queenrear.htm
I would add an extra square at the beginning for placing the queen in the Jenter Kit. The original directions says to cage the queen for 24 hrs.
I can send you a copy of the original directions that came with mine years ago via pdf file & you can print them out using Adobe. All I need is your e-mail address.

Frank Wyatt
WG Bee Farm
Eden, NC


----------



## crownhoney (Oct 26, 2002)

Hey this how I use my EZ Queen rearing kit from Dadant. They're different , but the schedule is still the same.

Day 1- Put the queen in the cage.

Day 2- Release the queen.

Day 4- Transfer larvae and place in your cell builder hive. (By waiting until the 4th day all the eggs will have hatched. And the larvae will be one day old or younger.)

Day 14- Remove your cells and put them in your splits or mating nucs. (I leave my cells in the cell builder for 11 days instead of 10 because I know how old the larvae are and the longer you can leave them in the less chance of damaging them in transit


----------



## ioniapcwizard (Mar 10, 2013)

Hello Jeff,
I know this post is really old, but I wanted to let you know I bought a Jenter at an auction the other day and it had english instructions from 1988. Here's the dates it shows.
Day 1 - Tues May 7, 8:00 P.M. Close in the breeder queen
Day 2 - Wed May 8, 7:00 A.M. Check for eggs, release queen
Day 5 - Sat. May 11, 11:00 A.M. Transfer cell plugs to starter colony
Day 6 - Sun. May 12, 2:00 P.M. Check cell acceptance
Day 16 - Tues. May 21, 2:00 P.M. Move queen cells to mating hives.

Hope that helps anyone else that is searching for the timing.

- Robert


----------

